# Name on golf bag



## ruff-driver (May 7, 2016)

So, what handicap do you need to have your name on your bag ?

And has anyone on the forum done it 

http://www.embroidery-moray.co.uk/golf_bag_embroidery.html


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2016)

Medway Jon had "Big Jon Primett" on his bag and he played off 27.
Pretty handy with a set of blades was our Jon.


----------



## patricks148 (May 7, 2016)

i was under the impression you were not allowed your name on your bag if you are not a pro???

could be one of those golf myths though.


----------



## chrisd (May 7, 2016)

I found an easier solution- I changed my name to Chris Callaway!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			i was under the impression you were not allowed your name on your bag if you are not a pro???

could be one of those golf myths though.
		
Click to expand...

What possible reason could there be for that?!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 7, 2016)

Canary_Yellow said:



			What possible reason could there be for that?!
		
Click to expand...

"Lending name or likeness" was the old phrase under the Rules of amateur Status that you used to fall foul of for doing it, although that is from some years ago & may have been relaxed.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			i was under the impression you were not allowed your name on your bag if you are not a pro???

could be one of those golf myths though.
		
Click to expand...


  my thoughts as well.


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			i was under the impression you were not allowed your name on your bag if you are not a pro???

could be one of those golf myths though.
		
Click to expand...

Think certain am events forbid it but its not a general rule. Definitely have seen it on a Tillman Trophy entry form.

In my mind so long as your golf union or university isn't doing it for you and paying for the bag then its dodgy and you will look a right melt.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 7, 2016)

http://www.randa.org/RulesEquipment/AmateurStatus/Learn-More

Rule 6 in the top download.  Basically they can have their name on their bag but can't use their name to advertise or sell anything, which seems completely contradictory.

*Advertising and Promotional Activities (Rule 6) *
An amateur golfer of golf skill or reputation may: 
1. Accept equipment free of charge from a manufacturer, provided no advertising is involved. 
2. Have his name embossed on golf equipment and clothing. The golf equipment or clothing may bear only the name of the manufacturer of the equipment or clothing in addition to the name of the player. 
3. As a member of a team, have the logo of a sponsor on his golf bag or clothing in addition to the name and/or emblem of the team. 


An amateur golfer of golf skill or reputation must not: 
1. Use his name or identity to advertise or sell anything. 
2. Display his own name, or if sponsored the sponsorâ€™s name, on a motor car. 
3. Accept payment or compensation for broadcasting, writing, or allowing his name to be used as author, on any material concerning golf unless he is actually the author and instruction in playing golf is not included. 
4. Accept honorary membership, or membership at a reduced rate, as an inducement to play for a Golf Club.


----------



## ruff-driver (May 7, 2016)

Cheers blue,

i've just translated my name into japanese, comes back as..

Me-shan-king


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2016)

I wasn't aware you could take the panels off any golf bags, if I could take mine off I reckon I would have my name and #YOTF embroidered on for this season, it's all a bit of fun


----------



## adam6177 (May 7, 2016)

My name is Adam Wilson..... So my last bag was a Wilson deep red and my current bag is an Adam's golf.

Easy.


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2016)

not sure the wife would be chuffed if I change our surname to H2NO lol


----------



## Stuey01 (May 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			I wasn't aware you could take the panels off any golf bags, if I could take mine off I reckon I would have my name and #YOTF embroidered on for this season, it's all a bit of fun 

Click to expand...

Tour bags have a zip off panel on the front of the large clothes pocket.


----------



## Sats (May 7, 2016)

I have a question; why would you want to?


----------



## Bigfoot (May 7, 2016)

Sats said:



			I have a question; why would you want to?
		
Click to expand...

It would decrease the buyers if it was stolen


----------



## Lump (May 7, 2016)

Sats said:



			I have a question; why would you want to?
		
Click to expand...

Its something called an Ego.


----------



## snell (May 7, 2016)

Sats said:



			I have a question; why would you want to?
		
Click to expand...

So people can easily identify you as a bell end i suspect??


----------



## Tiger man (May 7, 2016)

snell said:



			So people can easily identify you as a bell end i suspect??
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:Haha, surely the cringiest thing a golfer can do.


----------



## snell (May 7, 2016)

Tiger man said:



			:rofl:Haha, surely the cringiest thing a golfer can do.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah 100%!!


----------



## And29 (May 7, 2016)

If you want to put your name on your bag crack on fella

This game should be a bit of fun....

do what makes you smile


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2016)

And29 said:



			If you want to put your name on your bag crack on fella

This game should be a bit of fun....

do what makes you smile
		
Click to expand...

Yep, this.

Those of you whom have answered in such a judgmental way is what is wrong with this sport/game at every level, you're probably the first to moan about golfing attire or certain club rules but if someone wants to add their name to a bag their suddenly a knob or worse, it's a bit of fun FFS, a chance to self indulge in some way with your favorite hobby, no different to designing your own Footjoy shoes, having your balls printed, in fact having anything personal anywhere throughout your golfing equipment, which I would think a large percentage of us do in some way.

Some of you need to chill and just enjoy it for what it is, a game of golf, nothing more, nothing less and not be so judgemental of others!


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yep, this.

Those of you whom have answered in such a judgmental way is what is wrong with this sport/game at every level, you're probably the first to moan about golfing attire or certain club rules but if someone wants to add their name to a bag their suddenly a knob or worse, it's a bit of fun FFS, a chance to self indulge in some way with your favorite hobby, no different to designing your own Footjoy shoes, having your balls printed, in fact having anything personal anywhere throughout your golfing equipment, which I would think a large percentage of us do in some way.

Some of you need to chill and just enjoy it for what it is, a game of golf, nothing more, nothing less and not be so judgemental of others!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got a problem with anyone putting their name on their bag Robin, just as long as they can hit the ball reasonably well enough to "justify it" if you like.
It's no different to the white trouser thread.
There are certain things in this game of ours which the majority of people will find acceptable.
Standing on the 1st tee dressed like a touring pro, with your name emblazoned on your bag in big, "f off" letters, taking an air shot on the 1st and then proceeding to hack your way around the course are just lining you up for ridicule in my opinion.
In over 30 years of playing golf, I have only ever played with one person who has had their name on their golf bag (apart from pro's when I've played in pro/ams).
I like Jon. He's a really nice guy. But frankly, I felt a bit embarrassed


----------



## john0 (May 8, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			In over 30 years of playing golf, I have only ever played with one person who has had their name on their golf bag (apart from pro's when I've played in pro/ams).
I like Jon. He's a really nice guy. But frankly, I felt a bit embarrassed
		
Click to expand...

When you were stood there feeling embarrassed about playing with him, were you wearing your white trousers?


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2016)

john0 said:



			When you were stood there feeling embarrassed about playing with him, were you wearing your white trousers? 

Click to expand...

No mate.
I've only started wearing them since I got good enough to justify them.


----------



## MendieGK (May 8, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			No mate.
I've only started wearing them since I got good enough to justify them.


Click to expand...

13 is good enough to justify them? &#129300;


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 8, 2016)

Pretty sure my name was on the bag when I bought it, Titlist.


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			13 is good enough to justify them? &#63764;
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely


----------



## Three (May 8, 2016)

I would say that's it's generally a requirement for a tour pro or an elite amateur as people who go to watch  can see who they are. 

For the rest, not really but if someone wanted to then no big deal.


----------



## Hammertoe (May 8, 2016)

I have often toyed with the idea of a staff bag and after seeing that new Cobra Masters one I think I will pull the trigger, now I don't think I would ever put my name on it, although I think the idea that people can't put their name on them cause their not 'good enough ' is ridiculous, do whatever you want with your bag. I had the idea of putting a Rose emblem on one as my daughter is called Rose, just thought it would be nice.


----------



## UlyssesSky (May 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			Those of you whom have answered in such a judgmental way is what is wrong with this sport/game at every level, you're probably the first to moan about golfing attire or certain club rules but if someone wants to add their name to a bag their suddenly a knob or worse, it's a bit of fun FFS, a chance to self indulge in some way with your favorite hobby, no different to designing your own Footjoy shoes, having your balls printed, in fact having anything personal anywhere throughout your golfing equipment, which I would think a large percentage of us do in some way.

Some of you need to chill and just enjoy it for what it is, a game of golf, nothing more, nothing less and not be so judgemental of others!
		
Click to expand...

I hear what you say, but having your name one the bag is something your typically only see with tour pros, which makes having your name on the bag the biggest poser move any amateur player could make.

So, yes, everybody has the right to do what they want, and if they want their name on their bag, that's fine.

But I also have the right to laugh, not chuckle, about anybody who has his name on his bag and fails to shoot under par regularly.


----------



## TonyN (May 8, 2016)

Names on bags dont bother me. But I get the point smiffy made. We all recognise the 'all the gear no idea' types and regardless, people will judge.

Played with a senior at Bromborough last week. He played off 9 and had his name on his bag. Actually looked ok. 
He duffed it a few times but I didnt feel he should have removed his name from his bag. 

How many people have clubs stamped or shoes personalised who dont play off low handicaps? 
Who's bothered by them?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 8, 2016)

Really cannot see the problem with someone having their name on their bag.

Would I ever do it no, but then thats my choice


----------



## 3565 (May 8, 2016)

Hammertoe said:



			I have often toyed with the idea of a staff bag and after seeing that new Cobra Masters one I think I will pull the trigger, now I don't think I would ever put my name on it, although I think the idea that people can't put their name on them cause their not 'good enough ' is ridiculous, do whatever you want with your bag. I had the idea of putting a Rose emblem on one as my daughter is called Rose, just thought it would be nice.
		
Click to expand...

A nice thought and think you should do it if you've not already. I've been toying with the idea of my logo on my bag and a bull as I'm a taurean.


----------

